# 15 things I love about my hedgie



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

It seems everyone who owns a hedgie on HHC is smitten with them (including me) I decided to make a thread about 15 things you love about your hedgehog  Feel free to add your 15 (or however many you come up with) :mrgreen:

1. The way you cheer me up
2. You dont judge me 
3. Your unconditional love 
4. How you stop puffing when you realise its just me
5. How you will sleep on my lap for hours on end
6. How you bite my toes
7. You dont mind me watching you doing your nightly business
8. You will gobble the mealies out of my hand
9. How we have built a trust together
10. Even though I was gone for a month, you still loved me when i came home
11. How you bring a smile to my face when i'm sick
12. You would rather play with me than toys
13. You wait for me to pick you up from your cage
14. Im not allergic to you
15. How your not afraid of my dog (I never let them together but one time he was on my lap and crawled over to her and sat next to her for 5 seconds before i scooped him up :lol: )


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Very sweet.  Since I have 3 hedgies, I will try & come up with 5 unique things I love about each of them...

Cholla
1. How you are such a mealie pig! 
2. How you let me kiss your face & never flinch when I do.
3. How, no matter when I take you out, you will snuggle up & nap on me.
4. How you stand on your back legs, with your front legs on the cage bars & beg for mealies.
5. How you will never let me watch you wheel, you just sit there & swing.

Zoey
1. How you run up to Hedgie Daddy's shoulder
2. How you will gobble up all the food I make for you.
3. All the funny faces you make. 
4. In the mornings, when I have you cupped in my hand & you're on your back, you stick a foot out & let me pretend to eat it. 
5. How you will never let me touch or kiss your face. 

Pepper
1. How huffy & grumpy you are. 
2. How you won't even touch anything that's not your kibble. 
3. How you will only sleep under a hedgie hat, never a hedgie bag. (I've had to learn how to make the silly things)
4. How you love to run around the living room. 
5. I've already taken over 80 pictures of you & there are only 2 that aren't grumpy. :lol:


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

Delia: I love...

1] Your little grumpy face when I wake you up
2] The fact that you like me more than anyone else 
3] How you try to cuddle with Buddy and he doesn't even notice
4] How my hundred pound dog is scared of you
5] How you let me pet your face and tummy but not your quills
6] The funny faces you make
7] Your obsession with toilet-paper tubes
8] That you nicely use your litter box so I don't have to clean a poopy wheel daily
9] Your little hissy fits
10] The little double chin you get when you're in a ball sometimes
11] Your precious little feet
12] How you always try to crawl over my books when I'm reading
13] How you like to knock over your toy truck and pretend to be big
14] How you're not afraid of the other animals
15] How you make my life so much more fun!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Regina, I love:

1. Your scrunchy cricket nomming face
2. How you run out of your bag and sit by your food bowl when I shake the container with your kibble
3. How you let me pet your face and your back, even when you're eating
4. How you immediately lie down to nap when I put you on my stomach under my shirt
5. How you freeze, then freak out and try to run into your bag as quick as possible when someone turns on the light while you're out
6. How you sometimes go for days pooping off your wheel (clean feetsies!) and then go for days pooping on your wheel (icky boots)
7. How you try to escape the tub during bath time, and how you waddle around in the water
8. Your sleepy face when I wake you up for cuddles
9. Your soft tummy and stubby tail
10. How you fall asleep so quickly in your hedgie bag on my lap
11. How you look like a little explorer when you're nosing around in the grass
12. Your little teefs!
13. Your photogenic-ness
14. Your tiny tongue when it flicks up to lick your nosicle!
15. Your wonderful, sweet personality


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

My darling Opal I love

1) How when I wake you up you roll in a ball and scrunch your face
2) When your in a ball on my lap you let me rub your belly <3
3) The way your eyes light up when you see/eat a mealie/beetle/alien
4) How when I change your food at night you run up and start gobbling.
5) The face you make when your eating. 
6) How you stop puffing up when you realize it's me 
7) How you only do that( #6) with me
8) When you fall asleep in my lap while I pet your head.
9) When you fall asleep with your head under my hand.
10) When your quills drop on the floor and I step on one. (lmao)
11) The trust that we have and that with every day it gets stronger
12) How you ignore almost every toy I give you because you rather sleep in my lap
13) How you give me a wonderfuly yucky poopy wheel to clean every morning.
14) How you model for photos
15) How when i turn on the light when I come home you freeze, stop running on your wheel and go in your blankies.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

I like PJ's idea!

Charley:
* I love your pinto spots b/c I think your white quills are special
* I love your chunky little self and how you take up both of my hands
* I love how you don't argue much when I need someone to cuddle and I come looking for you
* I love how you trust me no matter what
* I love watching you eat mealies like they're going out of style

Dougie:
* I love your vampire fangs, out of my boys yours are the longest
* I love your four white quills on your visor, they remind me of a crown
* I love your tail, I swear it's an inch long!
* I love how you're so tiny
* I love your curiosity and how you can't stay balled up for long

Mac:
* I love your attitude, it makes me want to cuddle you even more
* I love your big ears and light mask
* I love your long white belly fur
* I love listening to you play with your TP tube every night
* I love how I'm the only one you don't have the urge to nom on


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Kashi...
1) I love how you try so hard to keep your eyes open, but they inevitably end up fluttering shut because you're enjoying your face pets too much.
2) I love how you seem to be 100% comfortable around me, but never around anyone else.
3) I love how much of a cuddler you are, yet you are probably one of the most avid runner hogs on this forum.
4) I love your grumpy face, especially when you squint at me from under your visor quills when I wake you up.
5) I love how you huff when I call out your name :lol:
6) I love how googly your eyes get when you catch a whiff of mealworms nearby.
7) I love how you growl at anyone when they're by your cage at night, and try to "get" at them by coming to the edge of the cage
8) I love how fierce you think you are, even though you only weight 340 grams and have the cutest teddy bear face.
9) I love how your favorite position for sleep is lying on your side, with your spindly little legs sticking out
10) I love how you raise your body way up above your legs when you're in a hurry to get somewhere
11) I love how you sit on the palm of my hand, with your back legs hanging off, like it's some sort of a bizarre bicycle seat.
12) I love how your eyes lighten up, even at the sound of chopsticks (treats!).
13) I love how you are secretly attached to your "roommate" stuffed bunny, and sometimes I will find it inside your igloo when I've left it outside by the igloo.
14) I love how when I give you a bath, you go explore the tub, but will always return to where my hand is.
15) I love how often you have made me laugh and "aww" and smile at your silly hedgie antics


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

What I love about Thaddeus:

#1. I love that I rescued you from some idiots who couldn't see how wonderful you are.
#2. I love that the very first day you came home to me you were already sleeping in my hands.
#3. I love that when you haven't been fed by 11PM you bang your bowls over and over again until I feed you.
#4. I love even more that if I haven't given you ENOUGH kibble you bang your bowls until I do. :lol: 
#5. I love when you roll your pill bottle filled with beads so fast and forcefully that you wake up Daddy.
#6. Okay, I just love that you love making noise!
#7. I love your "racing stripes".
#8. I love that you came to me so tiny and are now the biggest hedgie I've ever had!
#9. I love how you love your cuddle cups. After your mite outbreak, when I put them back in your cage you slept inside one for a while, then slept in the other, over and over. It was too cute for words!
#10. I love that my dog thinks you're the weirdest thing he's ever seen and stays as far away from you as he can!
#11. I love that you sleep splatted out on my chest or in my lap.
#12. I love how fervently you eat chicken/turkey.
#13. I love that you don't like mealies cause I don't like them either! :lol: 
#14. I love how tough you are after all you've been through and yet still so sweet.
#15. Mostly, I love how happy you make me and how you're always able to brighten even my worst days.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2011)

*Feral "The Huff n Puff" Hedgehog*

*1)* I love that you just huff and jump endlessly without quilling up when you don't want to be pet and I try to
*2)* I love that you let me nuzzle your cute little nose
*3)* I love I can smooch your nose without protest
*4)* I love how you seemingly reserve your number 1 & 2 business for bonding time
*5)* I love how your hunting instincts kick in and you zoom to catch your crickets
*6)* I love that you are such a big anointing hedgehog I love seeing your paste all those gross colors to your quills
*7)* I love how neat you are with your food
*8)* I love how you always go straight to your dig box to look for your nightly mealies and crickets
*9)* I love how given the choice you'll sleep over anything
*10)* I love how you perk up for watermelon
*11)* I love how your cautiously move around when you explore
*12)* I love your potty stance its so cute
*13)* I love how you tear up paper towels to make a little nest in your hedgehog home
*14)* I love how when you have your oatmeal baths you never put up a fuss
*15)* I love how you stretch before going to town on your cricket hunt

*Celeste "The White Blur" Hedgehog*

*1)* I love how you zip across places like lightning
*2)* I love how you always have your legs fully erect when you move and always let little chirp like sounds as you explore
*3)* I love how messy you are with your food
*4)* I love how you groom and keep yourself clean
*5)* I love how you cuddle up in your PVC tube to sleep over your igloo
*6)* I love how you thunder so quickly on your wheel, its amazing to watch
*7)* I love how I always need to be on alert when handling you cause you love the taste of people flesh
*8)* I love how you never stop for anything even pooing, you just drop it as you go
*9)* I love it when you decide to get off your wheel to poop, saves me so much cleaning
*10)* I love how you don't mind sleeping in the open especially with your stuff sonic
*11)* I love how huffy you get when I want to spend time with you
*12)* I love how as hyper as you are you always seem slightly confused at cricket hunting
*13)* I love how you go from running to water or a nibble of food and then back to running
*14)* I love how every time I walk into the room you stop what your doing and just stare at me as if I can't see you
*15)* I love that you'll try just about anything and if you don't like it you let me know by throwing it all over the place
*16)* I love how you lap up your water so vigorously I can hear it clearly


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

TWCOGAR said:


> *14)* I love how every time I walk into the room you stop what your doing and just stare at me as if I can't see you


Haha! I love that too. "If I stand REALLY STILL they can't see me!" :lol:


----------



## Mushaboom (Jun 23, 2011)

Persimmon, I love:

1. How your little nose never stops wiggling.
2. The way you peek out from under your bridge when I get home from work, waiting on me to turn out the light so you can run.
3. That you run back and fourth from your wheel to your dig box all night, spending no more than 20 seconds in each every time.
4. That you refuse to eat anything if it's not in your kibble bowl.
5. If I set you down when you try to poop on me, you suck it back in until the next opportunity arises.
6. They way you kick your feet around in the air when you fall asleep on your back.
7. The smacking sounds you make when you smell something yummy.
8. That when I set you down in the middle of the yard you always bold toward me as soon as you catch my scent.
9. How your nose whistles when you're getting a drink of water.
10. The only people you unball for are me and your daddy.
11. When you got your new wheel you played in the box full of newspaper instead.
12.Your ears :3
13. That when I'm reading in bed you hiss every time I turn a page. 
14. Your precious little front teeth.
15. You don't mind it whenever I kiss your face.


----------



## hedgiebuddy (Jun 27, 2011)

Lily, I love: 

1. How you insist on sleeping balled up on the left side of your igloo pressed up against the side. 
2. That after only one week you almost immediately unball when I take you out and you realize it's me. 
3. How you hate everyone except me  :lol: (I am such a greedy person  but we are working on socializing.) 
4. How you let me stroke your face. 
5. That you let me play with your ears. 
6. That when you are going to use the restroom your tail sticks out and you stand completely still. 
7. How you love running around my keyboard when I'm typing. 
8. That you back up in my hands, out of your PVC pipe, or wherever instead of walking forward. 
9. How all of my friends are fascinated by your cuteness until you poop on them. :lol: 
10. How you slurp up live mealies like they are spaghetti. 
11. How you flail around when you are unballing until I help you. 
12. How you smack you lips a lot. 
13. How you lick your nose to get any remaining kibble crumbs off. 
14. The way you constantly keep trying to climb out the the tupperware container we use to give you foot baths.
15. That as soon as I put you down, you immediately look for something to hide under. :roll:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

15 things I love about Lily: 

1. How you let me kiss your forehead or your cheek
2. Your little nose wiggling at me when I take the top off your igloo and say hi
3. When you snuggle with me on quiet evenings
4. The way you make me feel better when I'm sad
5. That attitude that you DO have that's usually hidden unless you're at the vet!
6. Your tiny adorable feet!
7. The way you have no problem with letting me clip your nails! I'm going to be so spoiled by this, I'll be going nuts when I have a hedgehog that won't let me.
8. How excited you get when you smell mealworms (and when I have to pull you back and hold you in place so you can find them instead of running them over)
9. Watching you search for crickets, either out on the floor or in your cage
10. When you do things like pull your fake plants into your igloo, hoping they'll grow more crickets for you in the night :lol: 
11. When you give hedgehogs a good name by being a sweetheart while meeting new people
12. How you huff and puff at me if I try to sneak pets of your stomach or sides
13. The rare occasion when I can lay down with you (in your blanket) in my arms and we doze together
14. Watching you eat watermelon
15. Letting me fuss over you, spoil you, and obsess about your food. I think focusing on you is one of the only things that keeps me sane these days. You will always be my sweet baby. <3


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

15 Things I love about Squiggy


1. That even though I've only had you a few weeks, you've bonded with me so well
2. The way you stop wheeling and sit on your butt with your paws sticking up to watch me when I come home at night :lol: 
3. The way you love to waddle around my keyboard when I type :roll: 
4. How looking at you every day makes me smile no matter how bad its gone
5. You keep my lap warm and snug when you nap during our daytime bonding
6. The loud crunching sounds you make when nomming on your kibbles
7. You aren't afraid to take mealies from right between my fingers, and lick them after
8. You love how I massage your quills when you nap and I can hear you making happy noises
9. How you huff and puff at me when I peek at you napping :lol: 
10. You let me rub your chin and ears and sometimes your fuzzy belly
11. Your adorable little face when you peek at me through your visor
12. The way you sleep on your sides with your feet poking out, and immediately bring them back in when I cant resist playing with them
13. How you spend at least 30 min rearranging all your bedding every afternoon for when you sleep
14. That you knock over your kibble bowl and shuffle it around if I didn't give you enough :lol: 
15. You let me poke, and kiss, and nuzzle your nose without fussing.

I love you my lil Squiggy <3


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

This is a fantastic idea for a thread  Brings up such great feelings.

Carlos, Carlos, Carlos... where do I begin? <3 And, how on earth will I choose just fifteen? :lol:

1. I love how you were the only hedgehog I could get, and you were my "dream hog" anyway 

2. I love that I rescued you from someone who didn't have patience to tame you, and I did

3. I love how tiny you are, only 240g and fit into one hand :3

4. I love your chippy ears that make you look so tough

5. I love your shiny, always-twitching black nose, and your long, thin, dark snout

6. I love the white patch of quills on your butt. I'll always remember how that was the very first thing I saw when I first laid eyes on you

7. I love how my mom was uncertain about me getting a hedgehog, and how you won her over completely with your adorable looks and irresistible personality

8. I love your fat pink tongue, and how it contrasts with your dark face when you lick you nose and lips

9. I love your shiny dark blue eyes, and how they squish in when you make a grumpyface and how they bug out when you make an I-smell-a-mealworm face

10. I love your bright white vampire fangs that only show when you turn your nose up and sniff, I laugh every time I see them!

11. I love how you use your wheel so, _so_ much, and I also enjoy how clean you keep it

12. I love how you like to sleep under a blanky, and how when I used to move it to the corner (where I thought you'd want to sleep) you went and dragged it back to the middle of your floor (where you always have loved to sleep)

13. I love that my bonding with you had always gone smoothly... and how it seems your trust in me was completed & confirmed after I revived you from a hibernation attempt. And, thank you for forgiving me for letting that happen

14. I love all of your antics and how you make me laugh; for instance, how sometimes I wake up and find your favorite stuffed animal in your water dish and your bowl flipped upside down. :lol: They are memories that will last a lifetime

15. I love how much you've made me love you. I think about you all day and I bring you up in practically every conversation with everyone I talk to. I look forward to holding you and playing with you and letting you doze in my arms, and I am so proud of you and the things you do. I love you for leading me to meet such wonderful people here on HHC ...I better quit before I exceed fifteen :lol:


----------



## Holly.Kinz (Aug 18, 2011)

My dear Stitch, We've been only together for almost three whole weeks and theres things I already love about you..

1. I love it how your quills are changing different colors, but near your bum on each side those quills are still very much silver.

2. I love it when your visor goes up, one quill on each side goes kinda infront of your ear. As if the quills are protecting the inside of your ears or something.

3. I love it when I hold you, you poke your wet nose through my fingers and crawl through my fingers and chirp.

4. I love it how you play with your toys tossing them all over the cage using your long nose.

5. I love it how much you love your big tube and every morning, I find it in the same spot where you would like to have it. I gave up organizing your cage...

6. I love it when I wake you up to peek on you during the day, your head pops out of the blanket, you think I can't see you, but I do!  

7. I love it when its bath time, and the min you get into the sink, You start drinking up a bunch of water. I don't think you can drink your way out of the sink, Stitch!

8. I love the way you will gobble up hamberger under a min. No one is going to take away your hamberger, don't worry!

9. I love it so much when you stick up your nose and start to smell things. 

10. I love your grumpy morning face and how you look like a neanderthal till you chill out and no its me.

11. I love it how you are so curious and arent afraid of my dog, and my dog who is also curious as well Stitch. You made a friend sweetie  

12. I find it so funny when you huff you sound like a small furnace turning on! 

13. I love the fact that you will get up when me and my family are eatting and we can hear you in the living room eatting. You are such a loud eater!!

14. I love it when you show off on your wheel and stop to look to see if you still have an audience.  

15. But most of all, I love it how fast were bonding even though we've been together for almost three weeks. I really do appreciate you and I take the time to try to understand your body language every time we are bonding. I love you Stitchy <3 <3 xoxox


----------



## Pooki3 (Jun 10, 2011)

Berko
1. how you waddle when you walk
2. how you tangle yourself in my hair and then become a red head too
3. that you let me put paper hats on you
4. how your a cuddle monster but a digger and a explorer as well
5. how you walk ahead of me a little but look back to make sure I'm right behind you
6. your confusion with live crickets and love of canned mealies (live things scare him)
7. you're overall puppy-like thought process
.5. that you let me kiss you everywhere

Puddin
1. how you don't care if I watch you wheel
2. how you love your ball and want to sleep with it but can't figure out how to get it in your bed
3. your recent attack on hello kitty
4. your trustfulness even though you were abandoned and probably abused  so brave!
5.your love of louis armstrong
6. the cute way you stretch
7. the amount of licking you do before you bite (she could make it to the center of a tootsie pop)
.5. that you are intrigued by baths >.<


----------



## OwlCity19 (Mar 23, 2011)

My sweet baby boy Chocolate, 

1) I love how you love me like no one else can.
2) I love how you hide your face in my shirt when you sleep on my lap.
3) I love how your cute little nose never stops moving.
4) I love how you nibble on my hands but never hurt me.
5) I love how you love to nibble my stinky feet.
6) I loved it when I heard you chirping for the first time.
7) I love how you purr when you see I have your mealworm bowl.
8) I love it when you eat all you mealies and then go to your wheel and go back to your bowl numerous times hoping there are mealies in your bowl.
9) I love It when I give you a bath and you get so excited.
10) I love how you let me kiss your cute little pink nose. 
11) I love it when I put you on your back and you try to get onto your feet again.
12) I love how whenever I look at you I always think you are the most adorable thing ever.
13) I love how when I think of you It brings tears to my eyes because I love you so much.
14) I love It when we spend time together.
15) I love that you are my best friend and you really changed my life.


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

I know this is an old thread but I thought I'd type down at least 5 things.

My little Sonic:

1. I love how grumpy you get when I wake you up.
2. I love how you try to climb up my arm to get out of the bathtub.
3. I love the noises you make as you eat your kibble.
4. I love the little squeaks you make as you sleep.
5. I love how you like to liner dive but never sleep in your igloo.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Sonics1AndOnlyGirl said:


> I know this is an old thread but I thought I'd type down at least 5 things.
> 
> My little Sonic:
> 
> ...


Sonic sounds like such a cutie! I love the little quirks each hedgie has! And I love the name by the way- I am a huge fan of SEGA...


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

TeddysMommy said:


> Sonic sounds like such a cutie! I love the little quirks each hedgie has! And I love the name by the way- I am a huge fan of SEGA...


Thanks! I'm also a big fan of SEGA. They are so much better then Nintendo.


----------



## CannibalCookie (Aug 4, 2012)

ooh this looks too cute not to do!

My little Madam Ploof... 

I love you for so many reasons, let me try and narrow it down to just 15

1. You always surprise me how you can be so inventive finding places to sleep
2. You love snuggling up to my legs when we are having bonding time (or naps haha)
3. When you gobble down your snacks I make you, it makes me feel really appreciated!
4. How when Im sad you will make sure you are right beside me giving kisses
5. When you give me kisses (or sniffs, or cuddles, or games for us to play)
6. How you enjoy having foot massages but is such a grumpy bum getting nails clipped
7. That little nose that I cant resist giving kisses to...well I cant resist giving kisses on you anywhere (especially your adorable little ears)
8. How you always protect me from the big bad humans who come near me haha, They wont hurt me but im glad you are always guarding me
9. How when I go to work you cling on with all your might so I stay home with you
10. When you smile at me when we are playing together
11. How every day you prove to me that we trust each other, and unball soon as you realize its me waking you up
12. How you love wheeling every night, (well odd nights you take a break) but how I find it hard to sleep without hearing it
13. I love how I waited years to get you, imagined this amazing little hedgie as my perfect pet, and you prove me right every single day
14. I love how when you get cuddled by someone else you take it for a few minutes then immediately run back to me (It makes me feel really special and loved)
15. I love how you have made me care for myself, I love how you care for me, and I love how you have been there for me this past year, you are the best hedgie, baby, friend, family, therapist and therapy pet I could come across... I love how you are my everything to me!


Hmmm that felt refreshing  its good to get things off my chest... now to have happy tears because I am so grateful my Ploof is in my life.


----------

